# Caliber Size



## Minihandcuffclub (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm just getting into predator hunting but I've fired guns all my life. I know I can use my .308 or my .243 for them but I'd like to save the hides so I don't want to tear them up with the above 2 guns so what caliber would you guys recommend .204, .223/5.56, 22-250 or maybe a different caliber


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any of those will do you OK. But I've had the least exits with my .204


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

x2 .204


----------



## Minihandcuffclub (Nov 24, 2012)

I've heard a lot of people say 204 my main concern with it was with being a small bullet how much the wind would affect it. I was kinda leaning towards a savage in .223 and taking my .243 as a long range back up


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Get yourself a good lightweight .22-250 and leave the .243 at home. If you do your part, the .22-250 is capable of killing coyotes well past 400yds. And with 55gr bullets it'll buck the wind almost as well as the .243. In my opinion, the .22-250 is the best all around coyote gun, bar none. And with tthe right bullets, pelt damage is not an issue.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

if you take a good look at wind deflection tables you'll see that it's not much of a deal. You have a smaller profile and a greater speed. These tables don't show wind deflection, but look at the energy and bullet trajectory tables. Compare the 204 to whatever else you want.
I'm not knocking the 243 at all, I have and shoot mine quite often, but I'm not afraid to carry the 204 in breezy conditions one bit. I do advise that you shoot a bullet heavier than the 32gr for coyotes.

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have used .223 22-250 and .243. 22-250 is prob my fav cal out of the 3 but I like the rifle better that is in .223 so it get used the most but they all shoot well. I think you would be happy with any of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I don't mind answering it again and BTW I have a 204 two 223's a 22-250 and a 243. I've also taken yotes with my T/C Contender in 357Rem Maximum and 7-30Waters and there was the one with my 375JDJ I know it was a coyote when i shot it, but after the bullet, a 285gr semi-spitzer did its magic, I wasn't sure anymore (that was humor). 
I do wish Hornady would pay me $1 for all the times I post their ballistics tables though, or better yet a discount on projectiles would be awesome.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

dont forget 25-06


----------



## Minihandcuffclub (Nov 24, 2012)

The 25-06 gets me into the above 6mm catagory which I can't use here during big game season so I want to stay below 6mm


----------



## Minihandcuffclub (Nov 24, 2012)

Varmintnv which bullet would you reccomend in the 22-250 for minimal pellet damage


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My favorite bullet out of the .22-250 is the 52gr Speer HP. Rarely leaves more than a quarter sized exit hole. They don't always drop in their tracks, but I don't mind tracking one from time to time either. I've never lost one shot with the 52gr HP either. I'm also giving the 53gr Hornady HP a trial run in my .223AI over the next month or so.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Another bullet that might be worth trying is the 50-55gr Nosler Ballistic Tip. I've killed a couple dogs with them outta my .22-250 and they put them down fast!! But I didn't pick either of them up so I don't know about the pelt damage with them.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------

